# I would love a PID, but...



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I wish there was a service in UK that fits PIDs and other upgrades for a payment to Silvia's. Probably because there is no demand you may say.

I have a new Silvia and wouldn't attempt a PID or gauges etc. I'm no engineer! And especially after reading the problems experienced here.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I've said it before on here, but the Auber unit is extremely easy to install. All wires pre cut and terminated, step-by-step instructions, and no drilling etc. It's really not hard to do yourself. I have no electrical experience, but I can follow instructions, and I had zero issues. Just take it slowly and you wouldn't either. It's also completely reversible, but that's a moot point since once you've got it you'll realise you never want to go back to temperature surfing.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

AussieExpat said:


> I've said it before on here, but the Auber unit is extremely easy to install. All wires pre cut and terminated, step-by-step instructions, and no drilling etc. It's really not hard to do yourself. I have no electrical experience, but I can follow instructions, and I had zero issues. Just take it slowly and you wouldn't either. It's also completely reversible, but that's a moot point since once you've got it you'll realise you never want to go back to temperature surfing.


Thank you. I'll save up a few pennies and go for the Auber. The other Bluetooth version seem very problematic. Never heard a complaint about the Auber........other than the price!! Get what you pay for I suppose.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi, sorry been off posting for a while! I made a kit myself with a sensor from Mr Shaded for I guess under £100 (closer to £50) never looked back! Bit of time effort and googling and you will be fine. I'm here to help!


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## mplunkett5 (Jan 15, 2017)

This! Exactly. I am not aware of a service in the UK offering this. I have got my friend and electrician involved to help wire it up and goign through a few teething problems regarding the setup of the PID itself at the moment.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

mplunkett5 said:


> This! Exactly. I am not aware of a service in the UK offering this. I have got my friend and electrician involved to help wire it up and goign through a few teething problems regarding the setup of the PID itself at the moment.


Some people in USA and Canada do install as a service......that is what I would be happy to pay for. The Auber, whist expensive, doesn't seem to have any problems on here. But others do!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

AussieExpat said:


> I've said it before on here, but the Auber unit is extremely easy to install. All wires pre cut and terminated, step-by-step instructions, and no drilling etc. It's really not hard to do yourself. I have no electrical experience, but I can follow instructions, and I had zero issues. Just take it slowly and you wouldn't either. It's also completely reversible, but that's a moot point since once you've got it you'll realise you never want to go back to temperature surfing.


Just to echo this, I have installed 2 aubers. Just print the instructions And take your time. Triple check every step


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Seriously, if I can install an Auber, anyone can - though I did blow a fuse when I wasn't careful enough with one connection. If you're a bit spacially challenged like me, you have to really concentrate to make sense of the pictures. But once it's done it's done, and has worked perfectly ever since.


----------



## lloydlim996 (Nov 23, 2016)

Pick up a meCoffee PID. It's a mixed review item in terms of reliability and support, but for me, it has been getting the job done very well for a fraction of the price of the Auber with equivalent features.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

lloydlim996 said:


> Pick up a meCoffee PID. It's a mixed review item in terms of reliability and support, but for me, it has been getting the job done very well for a fraction of the price of the Auber with equivalent features.


Thanks, but comments on here don't encourage me to get a MeCoffee. And, yes the Auber is very pricey so not sure for now.


----------



## lloydlim996 (Nov 23, 2016)

nicholasj said:


> Thanks, but comments on here don't encourage me to get a MeCoffee. And, yes the Auber is very pricey so not sure for now.


Totally up to you. I'm giving your my two cents and which route I took!


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

lloydlim996 said:


> Totally up to you. I'm giving your my two cents and which route I took!


Thanks. Glad it's worked for you. I'm still struggling without a PID on my Silvia to get a good brew!!


----------



## lloydlim996 (Nov 23, 2016)

nicholasj said:


> Thanks. Glad it's worked for you. I'm still struggling without a PID on my Silvia to get a good brew!!


Temperature surf with a bit of luck! I have found that the pre-infusion and pressure control on the unit has really helped extract a thick crema.


----------

